# cold pigeon



## ricksterzz (Aug 6, 2009)

I have a banded pigeon at my house since last May...That's when he appeared. He will not leave and just sits on the roof until he eats with the wild birds and gets a drink. It is getting cold in Western Michigan and he looks cold....Will he leave when it gets colder? I kind of feel sorry for the bird, as he looks cold.http://static.keebali.com/pigeons.biz/forums/images/smilies/confused.gif


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

The pigeon will not fly off. It considers your home his. Is there any chance you could catch this bird so we could find out who his owner is. Pigeons are tough birds and can survive very cold weather, but it would be better for the bird to get him inside and try and get him back to his owner.

Edit: I just saw another thread by you and realize you have been trying to catch this bird. When strays came to my house back home I would go on the roof at night and catch them.


----------



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

I would think as long as he has been there, he not going to leave. Can you provide some type of shelter from the elements? Maybe, provide a separate food/water place for him? Just thinking... he may need a little extra for the winter.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Does he leave with the ferral flock, or does he stay in your yard? He won't leave, as he has no where to go. If he knew his way home, he probably would have left in May.


----------



## ricksterzz (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for everyones help..... I will try to net the pigeon tomorrow night. I have a large cage that I can put him in, and then in my warm garage. I hope that there is enough information on him, so that maybe his owner will get him back. He is a very healthy looking bird. He did shed a lot of feathers a couple of times, but always looks heathy.
Will he put up a fight when we try to net him?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

ricksterzz said:


> Thanks for everyones help..... I will try to net the pigeon tomorrow night. I have a large cage that I can put him in, and then in my warm garage. I hope that there is enough information on him, so that maybe his owner will get him back. He is a very healthy looking bird. He did shed a lot of feathers a couple of times, but always looks heathy.
> Will he put up a fight when we try to net him?


Probably.
Be very careful in netting that he doesn't get hurt or break a wing. Where does he sleep? It is much easier catching him in the dark, as he can't see. So he can't fly away.


----------



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

Jay3 is absolutely right about the risk of netting. Just stay calm and VERY quiet. Sneaking up on him will be key for a successful catch. If he is healthy, he will catch on Very quickly to what you are trying to do. It might help to take a couple of days.... attract him to his own feeding place. A dark colored sheet is also an option. I wish you the best of luck in taking him into custody. Once you get his band information... and just in case, the owner can not be located or does not want him back, do you have a Plan B? Plan A being "custody"  ? I only ask because of the length of time that has passed, and inclement weather on it's way. Just something else to think about.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Good question about a Plan B.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

can you coax him down with food, to a spot where he would be cornered on at least a couple of sides ? That makes it hecka lot easier.

...or can he actually be coaxed thru an open door into your house or garage, etc ?


----------



## ricksterzz (Aug 6, 2009)

He stays up in the eyebrow of my roof at night, it is only open at the front so I think the catch might go okay. I just hope he wont flop around too much before we can hold him. I really don't have a plan B yet. 
I will make a post tonight on how the catch attempt goes.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

keep you hands around his body closing the wings, he will struggle, so hold on to him just tight enough so he can not get his wings up, then hold him close to your body when carrying him to the basket or dog crate.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If that bird has been hanging around that long I doubt he is going to leave.

Be VERY careful to catch him the first time as it will be extremely difficult to catch him a second time.

I would try the most sure method first.


----------



## ricksterzz (Aug 6, 2009)

The capture went great...He is now in my garage in a medium size cage. The problem is that he has a band (pink) with nothing on it. He is missing a center toe, kind of nubbed off. I will try to attach some pictures. Also there is nothing under his wings, such as a phone number. I don't know what to do with him now.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh poo, sounds like a snap on band, no way to trace that. soooo do you want a pigeon for a pet?


----------



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

YEAH!!!! Congratulations!!!! I have just had an education on bands, thanks to this forum. Please describe it a little more. I am so thrilled your "catch" was successful. Now...of course we want pictures, eating details, and poop reports!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh just to mention, it may be a hen??? as some put the snap ons in pink if it is a hen. just a GUESS , but that is what I would think if I had found her/him.


----------



## ricksterzz (Aug 6, 2009)

Here are some pictures.[ATTACH]14037._xfImport[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH]14035._xfImport[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH]14036._xfImport[/ATTACH]


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

She is beautiful, Great job on catching her. At least keep her for the winter months, and then if you still don't want her, then post on her that she is up for adoption. But they make great pets, and I know you have a big heart or you wouldn't have wanted to bring her in, in the first place so I'm sure you'll make the right decision. Please keep us posted. Is she eating and drinking? I love happy endings. mindy


----------



## ricksterzz (Aug 6, 2009)

Picture of her band.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Good work on the catch!


----------



## ricksterzz (Aug 6, 2009)

I really would like someone to take this pigeon. I know I can't keep it caged long and if I take it a long ways away she will probably come back. I can't find anyone in our area who will take her. I do not have the time to care for her properly. I want the bird to live and there has to be someone who wants her.

I have no plan "B".


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Please hang on to her for the time being. We will find someone...I just don't know who yet. With winter coming on, she won't live long if you release her. I have sent Jay3 some leads to work on so give us some days...please.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

If someone near your area can not be found to take the bird would you be willing to be mailed a shipping box and money to ship? someone may really be willing to do that if no one can be found to take her near you, which should be the first option. lets see what jay3 comes up with first before we take that route though. also do you have a small crock to put her feed in? and I assume she has water too....


----------



## ricksterzz (Aug 6, 2009)

I would be glad to ship her...My cat got out of the house for just a minute and I found her in the garage on top the cage. Nothing happened, but the pigeon was sure upset. I put a blanket over part of her cage and she seem to calm down. 
I will put her food in a dish and I have her water in a cup.
I keep the garage heated also.
I will also have to keep my cat in.
Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Where do you live at in Michigan?


----------



## ricksterzz (Aug 6, 2009)

I live at Silver Lake (Sand Dunes)....10 miles from Hart.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I have a list of rehabbers to call tomorrow, as I got in later than expected. If they can't help, they may know somebody who can. I'm trying to cover all those in the western part of the state, or somewhat near to you. I'll try. Just hang in there.


----------



## jandkds (Aug 25, 2009)

Jay3, if Ernie turns out to be a boy I would love to give this little girl a home and mate.


----------



## ricksterzz (Aug 6, 2009)

You people are great....I can see how you get attached to now. I was mowing my lawn this afternoon and I missed her watching me from the roof. I hope she can get back to someone that loves pigeons.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

jandkds said:


> Jay3, if Ernie turns out to be a boy I would love to give this little girl a home and mate.


thats if this is actually a hen ,pink bands dont always mean they are female  it is a pretty bird thou


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

jandkds said:


> Jay3, if Ernie turns out to be a boy I would love to give this little girl a home and mate.


That's really a sweet thought, but as Lokota mentioned, we're not at all sure that this is a female. She/he is pretty. And I don't think she wants to wait to find out if Ernie is a male. That would be nice though.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I could be wrong but the bird looks like a male to me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

Charis said:


> I could be wrong but the bird looks like a male to me.


to me too thats why I said pink bands dont always means its a girl


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It does kinda look like a male, but I don't know. Pretty bird.


----------



## ricksterzz (Aug 6, 2009)

How can you tell a male from a female?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> thats if this is actually a hen ,pink bands dont always mean they are female  it is a pretty bird thou


I do not see either sex..what are you guys looking at?...lol.....but no one will know for sure untill they watch him and he/she mates up...would be nice to know though for pairing up someones pet/house pigeon.


----------



## ricksterzz (Aug 6, 2009)

She/he is starting to pull feathers out (mostly small ones). I think she/he wants out bad. Seems to be eating well and standing on the dish.


----------



## RIDER (Dec 1, 2005)

Put a mirror in front of it! if its a cock he will start dancing and cooing!!!!!!!!!! worth a try


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

RIDER said:


> Put a mirror in front of it! if its a cock he will start dancing and cooing!!!!!!!!!! worth a try


That's true. Try a mirror. If it's a male, he will probably start acting like one. Do you have a mirror that you could put in the cage? Let us know what happens. Good idea.


----------



## ricksterzz (Aug 6, 2009)

She/he got away for a minute while cleaning the cage....














http://static.keebali.com/pigeons.biz/forums/images/smilies/eek.gif


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Nice shot flying. Pretty little homer.


----------



## RIDER (Dec 1, 2005)

Is there any black flecking in the light colored feathers???????? if it is its a cock!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hi ricksterzz. I am very happy to tell you that one of our members, EgypSwiftLady, who runs a sanctuary, is willing to give this little guy a forever home. I spoke with her on the phone, and I believe this will be a wonderful place for your bird. She in located in Wisconsin, so it would involve shipping the bird, so we would have to walk you through the process. I have never shipped, so can't help you out there. But if we can find someone generous enough to maybe donate a box, and if we can come up with the shipping charges, we could get this little guy to his new home. How does that sound?
Would you be willing to ship him to the sanctuary?


----------



## ricksterzz (Aug 6, 2009)

Jay,

Yes, I will be glad to ship him and I would even help with the cost. This bird deserves a nice home. Let me know what you need on my end. Like I said you are very good people.

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks. I'll pm you wih the details.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I love the in-flight picture. Someone snapped that picture just at the right time.
I think you have a hen bird, but I've been known to be incorrect when guessing the gender.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Just to update, Rick has received to shipping box, but as I know absolutely nothing about shipping birds, Charis will help him with that part. And by next week, Robin will have the bird. Good ending to the story.


----------



## ricksterzz (Aug 6, 2009)

I named the pigeon "Solo"....I met the express mail truck at the post office yesterday afternoon and she should be at the sanctuary by 3:00 P.M. today. Robin, that has the sanctuary will post pictures on her web site so that I will be able to check on her now and then. I actually miss the little bird already, it was kind of hard to put her in the box to ship her. She had been here about six months or so.

This has been a very interesting experience, and thanks for everyone that helped me deal with it, especially Jay, Charis, and Robin.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's a great name. Solo. I know it must have been very hard for you to put her in a box for shipping. And you will miss her around the yard, I'm sure. They're easy to become attached to. Believe me, I know. You did a good thing Rick. And it was my pleasure to help. Nice that you can get updates from the website. I'm sure she'll do fine. Thanks again for helping Solo.

Jay


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Rick...you are a wonderful example of humantiy and you have done a very good thing for Solo. Thanks for being you.


----------

